# To buy CPO or not?



## midtenn (Mar 19, 2018)

Hello -

This is my first post on here so I am sorry if this has been discussed already, I tried searching but didn't see anything.

Here is the deal. I am looking at getting a used 2016-2017 TT Roadster within the next few weeks. I am wanting to stay below $40k, which is doable, but I am running into something that I didn't think about. I had set my mind on the diamond stitch pattern seats because I liked the idea of the neck vent for those cool evenings with the top down. But while looking I found another one that was CPO with roughly the same miles and price BUT it has the standard sport seats(leather/alcantera). So now I am trying to figure out if it is worth giving up the seats that I want in order to get a CPO car. 

Can anyone give me some thoughts on this? Do the sport seats suck bad enough to where I shouldn't look at CPO? Would it matter to you if the CPO car was in Michigan where there are salty roads during the winter?

Thanks in advance for any advice on this!

Lance


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

The diamond stitch all-leather sport seats are very nice, but so are the alcantara-leather. Some prefer leather for easier cleaning and longevity and some prefer alcantara for the way it innately holds you in place. Can't lose either way.

The neck heating in a convertible is a very nice feature but you'll have to weigh how often you would actually use it.

CPO is a great option. Lower purchase price and yet long term warranty. Again, can't lose. :thumbup:


----------



## midtenn (Mar 19, 2018)

Huey52 said:


> The diamond stitch all-leather sport seats are very nice, but so are the alcantara-leather. Some prefer leather for easier cleaning and longevity and some prefer alcantara for the way it innately holds you in place. Can't lose either way.
> 
> The neck heating in a convertible is a very nice feature but you'll have to weigh how often you would actually use it.
> 
> CPO is a great option. Lower purchase price and yet long term warranty. Again, can't lose. :thumbup:


I like the idea of the neck heater, but I like the idea of the extension that goes under your knees more with the diamond stitch seats. Does anyone know if the leather/alcantera seats have good leg support around the knee area?


----------

